# Logo exportieren (corel)



## fmessner (22. Mai 2004)

hallo 

ich habe folgendes problem!:

1) Ich habe mit Corel 10 ein logo erstellt, welches ich für weitere grafiken (web) exportiern möchte, jedoch mit transparenten hintergrund! (bei darstellung auf färbigen hintergrund)

mein problem ist jedoch wenn ich auf exportieren und zb GIF format gehen kann ich die transparenz nicht anklicken! habt ihr eine andere möglichkeit?

2) gibt es eigentlich auch ein möglichkeit das bild in fireworks mx zu bekommen?
beim  importieren bekomme ich immer fehlermeldung "unbekanntes format"
als andere format habe ich hier nie die qualität die ich möchte (zerfetztes bild)

ich hoffe dass ihr mir helfen könnt!

vielen dank
charly


----------



## thoru (22. Mai 2004)

Moin fmessner,

hast du mal darauf geachtet das im ersten Fenster des Exportieren Dialogs
(STRG+E) kein Häkchen im Optionsfeld "Filter-Dialogfeld nicht anzeigen" ist
Sollte da ein Häkchen drin sein überspringt Corel das Fenster in dem du 
die Transparenzfarbe einstellen kannst.
Für Fireworks habe ich die Grafik mal als png-Datei exportiert, doch weder beim
png- noch beim gif-Format hatte ich Probleme diese Datei zu öffnen. 
Soeben noch ausprobiert...
Wenn du dein Logo als ai-Datei im Format 7.0 exportierst kannst du diese
einwandfrei in Fireworks öffnen und die Pfade bleiben dir erhalten, sodass du
einzelne Objekte in Fireworks separat bearbeiten kannst.

cu
thoru


----------

